# just pushed home



## ctdave (Sep 11, 2015)

just finished putting brake pads on the car and was driving around the block to test. about 30 houses up a guy was putting this on the curb. I stopped and asked if he was tossing it he says yes, but it wont stay running after it starts. i parked the car and pushed it home. it has good compression, nothing in gearcase or auger is seized, and has good spark. quick check it appears that the carb is just gummed up. gas smells like turpentine.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hope you can bring it alive and make a profit out of it. Should be a quick flip.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

I'd of pushed it home too. Nice find.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Since you have the whole summer you should take the time to check the valve clearance. That era 5hp Tec is well known for the exhaust having issues. Nice grab. On the way back from my parents today I saw a 3 legged Little Tikes table at the roadside with a sign, "Missing leg $5." Not sure if that was a reward offer to locate the missing leg, or if they really wanted $5 for a 3 legged toy table:icon_scratch:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's always amazing what people will throw away and what others seem to think is gold.


----------



## Kensico (Feb 19, 2014)

Nice score,doesn't look too rusty


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

good eye! You'll have that runnin' like a top in no time!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

jtclays said:


> Since you have the whole summer you should take the time to check the valve clearance. That era 5hp Tec is well known for the exhaust having issues. Nice grab. On the way back from my parents today I saw a 3 legged Little Tikes table at the roadside with a sign, "Missing leg $5." Not sure if that was a reward offer to locate the missing leg, or if they really wanted $5 for a 3 legged toy table:icon_scratch:


Reward for the missing leg.... Priceless. :signlol:


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

my co-worker has a 504 and very happy with it, you might like it too dave


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Can't say the price wasn't right...... that's how you get garage/shed/barn full of things! lol


----------



## ctdave (Sep 11, 2015)

drained the tank and carb. fresh gas.. ran for about a min. engine sounds good. pulled the carb, full of crud sticky float. I think a good cleaning will solve any probs and will run good. if not I have a spare 5hp .i like having a compact for when there are small amounts of snow and don't want to use the larger ones. have an almost new mtd compact but don't like the plastic.


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

Sweeeeet SCORE! Cant Beat Them Finds!!!k:
I just scored a small Toro, Will post some pix when I get a chance!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats, sounds like there's alot of potential there.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I suppose it wouldn't be proper to get it running and then go down and offer to clean the driveway for the guy who was putting it out to the curb, would it?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Heck yeah!


----------



## ctdave (Sep 11, 2015)

bwdbrn1 said:


> I suppose it wouldn't be proper to get it running and then go down and offer to clean the driveway for the guy who was putting it out to the curb, would it?


I actually do help a bunch of the neighbors. mostly the elders and disabled. he is a young guy (around 30) and he already has another. some people just don't want to fix perfectly good stuff of they don't know how or care. this one (coincidently) was directly across the street from the 910954 that I grabbed and did the resto that I posted the pics on last summer.


----------



## ctdave (Sep 11, 2015)

*update*

cleaned the carb . replaced the bowl gasket that was leaking. started but ran only a few minutes and not very smooth. pulled the plug. it was the wrong plug and was gapped at over 50. put the correct one in with the proper gap and it started right up and ran great. run a full tank of gas through it with out even a sputter.. engine is still very strong the friction disc looks new ,as do the belts. all gears, auger, and impeller work real good, no problems whatsoever. I will change all fluids and lube it up, and add flaps to the impeller and be good to go. so this was an excellent find with the orig. engine.... awesome


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

Your neighbor is like the vast majority of young people now days. If they can't fix it with an "app" they're done with it! Of course this plays right into the hands of the capitalists. We live in a consumer economy. Our economy is based on buying and selling. The reason companies move "off shore" is to be able to sell goods cheaply. If goods weren't cheap you wouldn't keep buying new ones, you'd fix the old ones. Did you ever notice services, like repairs of goods, are not cheap. How many times have you heard someone say, "it's cheaper to buy a new one than repair the old one"?
I'm as guilty as the next guy of this, it's the American way!


----------



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

Good work. I had one of these that just needed a little carb care. Stout little machines for their size.


----------



## ctdave (Sep 11, 2015)

stromr said:


> Your neighbor is like the vast majority of young people now days. If they can't fix it with an "app" they're done with it! Of course this plays right into the hands of the capitalists. We live in a consumer economy. Our economy is based on buying and selling. The reason companies move "off shore" is to be able to sell goods cheaply. If goods weren't cheap you wouldn't keep buying new ones, you'd fix the old ones. Did you ever notice services, like repairs of goods, are not cheap. How many times have you heard someone say, "it's cheaper to buy a new one than repair the old one"?
> I'm as guilty as the next guy of this, it's the American way!


repairs sure are expensive nowadays


----------

